# Linda P's Statement of the video..



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

A statement from Linda Parelli | Parelli


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't like that women. its not because shes a parelli, i have no problem with parelli. But theres some people that i just dont like orTRUST, and just by seeing her around horses and in videos and stuff she is not a person i would get along with, she seems almost 'sneaky' to me. That horse could have been handled better and she knows it, she just thinks to much of herself to admit she made a few mistake, which we ALL do, were only human. It just bugs me that she thinks to much of herself to kadmit she let her temper get the best of her. If she had admitted 'i have made a mistake, i am working on handling it better and fixing it'. then maybe i would have a teensy piece of respect for her.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol...


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

What happened????


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

If you look under the video theres a blog I think it might give you an idea.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

They can't even get their stories straight about the horse. 

Of course, everyone wants to claim the horse was a "rescue" with a terrible past that they have "saved" him from. Typical Parelli PR nonsense.

I've watched the video (including the "prequel" where the owner was working with him) several times and have yet to see the horse exhibiting dangerous behavior. 

What I did see was a crazy blonde woman lose her temper, whack a half-blind horse on both sides of the face with the rope. I saw Linda Parelli swinging the metal clip hard enough for that to whack the horse in the face, and heard her telling the owner that it was a "good whack" when he did the same. Eventually, her totally ineffective method of "training" led to her smacking the horse in the face with her hands.

And still, she stands by her actions. . .and still, her followers continue to guzzle the Kool-Aid, write the checks, and think that the P's are the best thing to ever happen to horses. . .:roll:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, that was "looking for excuses" video and comment. I think it would be much smarter of her just ignore the rumor and act like nothing happened. I had fun going through some comments though.... While generally PR is a good thing, I'm not very positive this type of PR will make people to buy Parelli's stuff.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I had no idea the horse was half blind till I read the blog thing. But know that.. makes what she did 100x worse IMO! Ive seen the whole video because I use to have th red level 1... In the end the horse WAS relaxed and such... but the poor thing probably went through a mental breakdown before getting there.. 

:-\


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I was willing to go with Kevin (what he posted in the other thread) that the horse was dangerous, etc until I saw the video of the owner working with the horse prior to LP getting her paws on it.

This poor horse was not dangerous at all. At least not until LP touched it. 

The owner had much better timing than LP had, that is for sure. He would shake the snot out of the rope and when the horse backed up he would stop and stand until the horse moved towards him again and he would start over.

I think that is how the exercise is supposed to work, right?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Let's think about what really happened here. The owner brought a horse that he couldn't handle to a respected clinicians wife. The clinicians wife did her thing with the horse and helped the owner work on the horse as well. In the end the owner was happy, the horse was easier to handle and had not been injured or abused and is now a nice riding horse for the owner. I don't know what better outcome you could ask for. Even if you don't agree with what happened in the video (I think alot of you are not watching objectively) the outcome was good for the participants involved. I am confident that now the owner doesn't need to whack his horse with a metal clip when backing his horse so whatever degree of discomfort the horse experienced has been over for years. After watching the other two videos that come before and after the original video I am even further convinced that what happened was fine. I wouldn't have done it quite like she did but it worked and now all parties are happy. If you don't like it don't do it but more right happened there than wrong.

P.S. I still don't like Parelli but I hate to see someone unfairly demonized. Critique all you want but do so with your emotions under control.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> P.S. I still don't like Parelli but I hate to see someone unfairly demonized. Critique all you want but do so with your emotions under control.


No emotions on the subject here. I was willing to believe your side (though I did not really agree with you, I was willing to believe you) until I saw the video of the owner handling the horse. 

And what makes it even more wrong is crap LP is spewing now about how dangerous the horse was. The horse was not dangerous. Did you see the owner handling the horse video, Kevin?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Let's think about what really happened here. The owner brought a horse that he couldn't handle to a respected clinicians wife. The clinicians wife did her thing with the horse and helped the owner work on the horse as well. In the end the owner was happy, the horse was easier to handle and had not been injured or abused and is now a nice riding horse for the owner. I don't know what better outcome you could ask for. Even if you don't agree with what happened in the video (I think alot of you are not watching objectively) the outcome was good for the participants involved. I am confident that now the owner doesn't need to whack his horse with a metal clip when backing his horse so whatever degree of discomfort the horse experienced has been over for years. After watching the other two videos that come before and after the original video I am even further convinced that what happened was fine. I wouldn't have done it quite like she did but it worked and now all parties are happy. If you don't like it don't do it but more right happened there than wrong.
> 
> P.S. I still don't like Parelli but I hate to see someone unfairly demonized. Critique all you want but do so with your emotions under control.


I think _respected clinicians_ *wife* is a really good statement. :lol:

Just wondering how that training made a *nice riding horse* for the owner? No sarcasm here, but what she does in no way seems to help with riding. 

P.S. No emotions at all, btw. I still think trainer loosing the temper is the biggest no-no for MY horses.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

When I said "nice riding horse" I was going by what the owner said but everything we do with horses helps with riding to some degree. I think not getting stepped on when the horse spooks at a bag blowing across the yard would definately improve my riding.

I would really like to see the entire video and see what happened that Linda needed to take over from the owner. Something must have changed in the horses behavior but that horse would most certainly step on you if you were in the way.

I also don't see where LP lost her temper. She used alot of force and she was concentrating but I don't think she lost her temper at all.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish I still had the Level one pack.. I think all the horse did was invade the owners space and linda jumped in.. im not 100% sure it was last year or so that I watched it.


----------



## halflinger (Mar 11, 2010)

hi im lookin for info on building stables


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is the owner handling the horse before 



.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Shrugs* I didn't even know it was LP when I first saw the clip. I still thought it was a demonstarte of how NOT to acheive your objective (Actually, I didn't get the objective at all).

I don't disagree with the level of force. I do disagree with the way it was done - Flapping your arms aroubnd like a chicken and snapping a horse in the jaw with the metal clip on the lead is just not any way I would handle a situation, and I would not allow anyone else to handle my horses like that either. 

I don't think the owner was that much better than than LP - He was giving more release, which was great, though the timing was off - but there were no 'phases', to quote Parelli. The horse took a step forward and SNAP gets the clip in the jaw. You ALWAYS need to start with the cue you want to end with - i.e. the smallest. Whisper, talk, yell and all that. Going straight to the strongest cue is only ok when you are physically in danger, and I didn't see that once through either of the videos.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

]If you look at her body language as the video progresses, there is no calm, she becomes more and more tense and even frantic. Her muscles tighten and her movements become jerky, all signs of mental distress(psych student here lol).


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol ^^^^ interesting  I might re watch and look for that stuff!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

It also seems to me like they are asking for huge leaps instead of baby steps... instead of being happy that he is backing and stopping, she tells him to make him back and continue backing.... makes no training sense at all to me...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Here is the owner handling the horse before Video.


No release whatsoever again.
Horse goes "hmmm... I back up, he keeps swinging the lead and the clip is smacking my jaw bone... I try going sideways.... he's still whipping the lead around.... I'll try going forwards... nope, still no release... I'll try backing up again.... nope, he's still swinging the rope.... now I'm confused!" 
What, praytell, was supposed to be the objective? Obviously the horse didn't know what he was supposed to do. He backed up, didn't get any praise or release, so he tried something else.
Disgusting.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Darn disrespectful animal, not knowing how to read minds! That is all she wanted after all...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Darn disrespectful animal, not knowing how to read minds! That is all she wanted after all...


 haha agreed.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy cow. That is just ridiculous. Whatever happened to training using release of pressure? That poor horse didn't have a release for a solid 10 minutes. If she keeps "training" horses like that, she's going to end up eating through a straw.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Good heavens... I just found a version of the original video that my computer will allow me to watch. :shock: 

That horse is an absolute saint. My guy would have stomped her under the circumstances, methinks, and he has excellent manners, at least by my standards and for the most part. I saw nothing any more dangerous than any other good sized horse investigating a new situation. So much for "phases", rhythm, not acting predatory (I'd have run from her, and I'm a predator, too), and release of pressure. Way to go, LP. :?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> not acting predatory (I'd have run from her, and I'm a predator, too), :?


Hehe that line just made me snortgiggle!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a human and I can still watch that video and have absolutely no idea what they wanted from that horse. If anything, it looked like it was the game of 'make your horse head-shy'.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I also don't see where LP lost her temper. She used alot of force and she was concentrating but I don't think she lost her temper at all.


From the way she's moving and her gestures she is getting more and more nervous and unhappy. I've seen trainers working with the difficult horses. They are very calm the way they move, even when they are very firm to the horse or horse freaks out. Most of them also still keep smile and deep breath.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I've seen trainers working with the difficult horses. They are very calm the way they move, even when they are very firm to the horse or horse freaks out. Most of them also still keep smile and deep breath.


Yeah, the one trainer I know will actually laugh at the horse. He certainly does not get mad, I think the more freaked out the horse gets the more patient he gets.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

^^^ Thats what I do lol I get a kick out of it honestly.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd say an absence of the huge metal clip, more use of the carrot stick (or whip or whatever) to delineate boundaries, cool it on the crazy rope wiggling ( i mean, i get the purpose but geez, a little overdone), and impeccable timing with the pressure and release would have eliminated the uproar and the whole ordeal would have been handled quickly. The horse was trying to figure it out, almost the entire time. He wasn't given enough time to process that he had done something right. (in regards to the owner getting those nice steps backwards and a stand) There was no release and no "good boy". 

I think if any joe schmoe had posted this video they would have come under criticism. The fact that it was LP? Well, people just expect more from her.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I like these videos. They pretty much accomplish the same thing, and the trainer's attitude and commentary are both admirable and insightful.


----------



## Horsesh442 (Mar 16, 2010)

I just watched the video and read most of the comments. Kevin is dead on. I didn't see Linda getting mad and I saw the horse get better. I'm sure that horse didn't become head shy from that either...LOL. I will also say Linda has much improved her effectiveness since then. 

I would never ride a horse that didn't have total respect for me...that horse had no respect for anyone until Linda helped him.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I've heard of Maxwell of course, but never saw a video of him --- he's fantastic! He stays so quiet. You can just see the horse finding safety in his presence and "consistency." Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I love Richard!  Ive watch a bunch of his videos! Hes a great horseman. That horse was 100x worse then the video with Linda... IMO.. and it was handled which such patients! Its great


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> That horse was 100x worse then the video with Linda


Get Real!! *Maybe* it was as bad but it wasn't any worse at all.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Get Real!! *Maybe* it was as bad but it wasn't any worse at all.


Come on, Kevin. Don't be blind to the evidence in front of you in an attempt to prove your point.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

DO you think that horse was 100X worse? I like the way he handled it better but the horse was no worse.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> DO you think that horse was 100X worse? I like the way he handled it better but the horse was no worse.


No, not 100X worse, but definitely and clearly worse if only because he's a more dominant individual, isn't really interested in getting along, and lifted those front feet.

We do agree he was handled better. I'd wager a good chunk of money though that if Maxwell had handled the blind horse, he'd have resolved the issue even quicker than he did the horse in his video.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

omg I didnt mean 100x worse literally. But that horse WAS worse.


----------



## pieinthesky (Mar 12, 2010)

Its funny when they cant even get their own trainig methods to work for the horse. When they promote it as working for everyone, when done right. 

If I saw someone doing that to my horse, I think I would want to see if they liked that same kind of beating, and if it would teach them anything.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I bet they would learn to back up before you started swinging the rope and pay attention to where you are all the time.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Unless they cant see you all the time, then that might be quite difficult, especially if your flight senses are in over drive because you cant see properly in a new, active environment.


----------

